# Certificate



## Govner (Feb 11, 2016)

What is the official name of the certificate from the bank which proves you have sufficient funds for the NIE application?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Govner said:


> What is the official name of the certificate from the bank which proves you have sufficient funds for the NIE application?


You don't need one to get an NIE! 

You will need to prove sufficient funds to sign on the list of foreigners.


Some may think I'm being pedantic but it's important to distinguish between these two documents and the forms needed to get them.


I'm not sure there is a 'certificate' but if you can show recent bank statements then I think that will be good enough.


----------



## Govner (Feb 11, 2016)

I am referring to the EX18


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Govner said:


> I am referring to the EX18


so you are signing / registering on the list of EU citizens resident in Spain  

A copy of your bank statement should suffice


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> You don't need one to get an NIE!
> 
> You will need to prove sufficient funds to sign on the list of foreigners.
> 
> ...


Not pedantic at all. You are giving information which is needed. I've said it before, and here it is again

NIE = Numero de Identificacion de Extranjero = identification number for foreigners

Inscripcion en el Registro Central de Extranjeros = registration of foreigners on a central register

Certificado de registro = a certificate of registration on the above register


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Not pedantic at all. You are giving information which is needed. I've said it before, and here it is again
> 
> NIE = Numero de Identificacion de Extranjero = identification number for foreigners
> 
> ...


and if you haven't already been given a NIE, you will be allocated one when you sign on the foreigners' register.


----------

